# Leopard Gecko ID



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here she is can you ID her please.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo: victory:.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gazz what makes it a hypo as the spots are getting less and less as it sheds, i have seen a lot of het raptors with the same head patterns but maybe thats just me haha.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> Gazz what makes it a hypo as the spots are getting less and less as it sheds, i have seen a lot of het raptors with the same head patterns but maybe thats just me haha.


At presant it's a hypo.If as you are saying that with every shed it has less and less spots.When it has NO! body spots then you can class it as a super hypo.

Head pattern it just head pattern each leo have it own look.It has no meaning.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool cheers Gazz, finally wanted to ask all the spots are distinct brown on the head does this mean it carries an possible albino het ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> wanted to ask all the spots are distinct brown on the head does this mean it carries an possible albino het ?


No if brown spotting was a sign of HET Albino then all HET Albino would expess brown spotting.And not ALL HET Albino have brown spotting lots have black spotting.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool thanks for that one too, one final question and i shall stop bugging you :lol2:

Why isn't it possible to get a hypo super snow? if you can get a hypo mack or is it possible genetically just never happened yet.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i have one with a re-gen tail very similar to that, although she was sold to me as a reverse stripe:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

messengermatt said:


> Why isn't it possible to get a hypo super snow? if you can get a hypo mack or is it possible genetically just never happened yet.


View it like this a hypo is spots resticted to the body bands.Now look at a super snow they don't have body bands.They have a chunck of band down the back divided by a dorsal stripe so basically they are still following suit.The spot are tecnally in the body band: victory:.You can get a hypo super snow they just look visually super snow.But breed form them and you'll get hypo snow offspring.

A hypo snow look at the tone of color where the spotting is. 









A super snow look at the tone of color where the spotting is.









So basically spotting is still in the banded area.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gazz your a star, i owe you one someday if i ever get to meet you lol


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Cool cheers Gazz, finally wanted to ask all the spots are distinct brown on the head does this mean it carries an possible albino het ?


It has been noticed and i have seen it in a few het albino's we have had.
That het albinos sometimes show lighter pigment (ie looking brown).
The same as het blizzards tend to be more speckled.


----------

